# Fosters needed in the Bay Area of CA for 22 rats abandoned at doorstep! Pregnant rats



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45487852.36235.176180085758428&type=1&theater

Here is the link to the post from the local rescue.

The story is all there, but long story short, someone abandoned a box of 22 rats, mixed genders, on a petshop's doorstep (the petshop is located in San Jose). They are adopting the males out asap and are available now, but they need fosters to watch over the girls to see which ones may have gotten pregnant. They would only need to be fostered for about 3 weeks, or more if you're willing to care for a mother and babies when she gives birth.

Please contact them if you're interested in fostering! They will give you all the supplies you need, the ratties just need a warm home and love for a few weeks.


----------

